# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت > امنیت در شبکه >  بد افزار جدید

## scrooch

سلام

من سیستمم یه بد افزار (ویروس یا کرم رو نمی دونم) گرفته که وقتی سیستم بالا میاد مگه باید تو یه سایت چک بشم.

میرم تو سایت میگه برنامه سایتمو بگیر.

بعدش پول میخواد که پاکش کنه.

این موجود همش یه چیزی شبیه security alert windows اجرا میکنه.

نه nod32 و نه Kasper تونسته بکشش.

کممممممممممممممممممممممک. :گریه:

----------

